# Outlaw question



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Swapping out my 28" Zillas for 29.5" laws on my 650 SRA. Wondering what to expect from the people who ride with these tires. Will my machine struggle turning them? The type of riding I do is some hard pack, the odd water hole here and there and deep snow.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

What clutch springs and mods are U running? Need more info in bike setup!




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

with that terrain, honestly, I would have just kept the Zilla's.... just my $0.02


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with P. Sounds like your mostly a trial rider. Those outlaws are gonna be rough on you.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The laws are night and day from zillas, they are going to be pretty rough on the hard pack compared to your old tires (keep air pressure low and they aren't too bad), but you'll love them in the water holes...no comparison. Never ridden in any snow deep enough to make a difference here, but I'm sure they'll do very well in that too. If you ride any muskeg like some of the other guys up there they'll fair well in that stuff too. As far as your bike struggling to pull them....like TexasDAD said, just need the right clutch setup, springs are cheap and very easy to install. Would recommend a red secondary and pink/maroon/almond primary...your choice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

filthyredneck said:


> The laws are night and day from zillas, they are going to be pretty rough on the hard pack compared to your old tires (keep air pressure low and they aren't too bad), but you'll love them in the water holes...no comparison. Never ridden in any snow deep enough to make a difference here, but I'm sure they'll do very well in that too. If you ride any muskeg like some of the other guys up there they'll fair well in that stuff too. As far as your bike struggling to pull them....like TexasDAD said, just need the right clutch setup, springs are cheap and very easy to install. Would recommend a red secondary and pink/maroon/almond primary...your choice.


:agreed:


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Im running Maroon Primary and Almond secondary.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you will have no problem turning the laws (i have a problem of them spinning to easy), but i agree with filithy on staying with the zillas


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

What kind of lift did you put on your bike to fit those tires? Just bought an '07 650 sra and from what I've seen with the 2'' lift 28s are the biggst tire you can use.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I do lots of trail riding and some mud and I love my laws. I don't find they ride rough at all, long as you stay under 5psi they stay flat and very compfortable. As far as skeg and snow goes there the best tire available period. The only tire I would prefer over my 29.5s, is a set of 31"s. If you want to keep top speed keep your clutch setup itll turn them fine as long as you don't completely bury yourself in skeg. If you just do slow trail riding like me and some mud id get either green or red secondary ill be switching soon. For a lift I think you will need on for the SRA because of the floorboards, not sure though.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a 369 prarie running 28 laws with a 2 in lift ,an i think i could stuff 29.5,with a little trimming


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would NEVER suggest keeping stock clutching w/ 29's regardless of how you ride. It will only end with problems down the road. And these are called pure mud tires for a reason. They aren't meant to be trail ridden. If some people want to that's fine it's their money (or their daddy's) & machine. But if you want the best performance for your type terrain and riding, most would Not suggest 29 laws.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I would NEVER suggest keeping stock clutching w/ 29's regardless of how you ride. It will only end with problems down the road. And these are called pure mud tires for a reason. They aren't meant to be trail ridden. If some people want to that's fine it's their money (or their daddy's) & machine. But if you want the best performance for your type terrain and riding, most would Not suggest 29 laws.


^^^I 100% agree! 

My current setup is in my signature and I have a set of 27" swamplites on stand-by for trail riding. BUT!!! FilthyRedneck has been wearing of on me and I am turning into a 45% water/ 45% mud/ 10% trail rider! I don't recommend you going with Outlaws. Just my $.02

Good luck bud

Edit: my clutch springs will be here Tuesday. Going with VForcejohn #1 pri and #2 secondary


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------

